

dear; (char)lotte-- - mqt
http://www0.us.ioccc.org/1990/westley.c

======
mqt
<http://www0.us.ioccc.org/1990/westley.hint>:

    
    
        Some ANSI compilers will not accept '1s' as a short integer - for
        these compilers replace the '1s' with '1'.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Hm, I'm getting this:

    
    
        sistertrain-lm :~
        [22:15:45 isaacs] $ gcc westley.c 
        westley.c:31:7: error: invalid suffix "s" on integer constant
        westley.c:93:17: error: invalid suffix "s" on integer constant
        westley.c:99:8: error: invalid suffix "s" on integer constant
        westley.c: In function 'main':
        westley.c:107: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
    

After replacing the 1s with 1, I'm seeing this instead:

    
    
        sistertrain-lm :~
        [22:17:12 isaacs] $ gcc -o westley westley.c 
        westley.c: In function 'main':
        westley.c:107: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
    
        sistertrain-lm :~
        [22:17:16 isaacs] $ ./westley 
        Bus error
    

_Edit_ Oohh, you have to do ./westley <number>. That's clever. :)

~~~
kqr2
Sample output:

    
    
      $ ./westley 5
      ./westley
      loves me
      ./westley
      loves me, not
      ./westley
      loves me
      ./westley
      loves me, not
      ./westley
      loves me

~~~
tptacek
_Damn, yo._

------
ErrantX
"warning: eroticism unused in function main".

beautiful :)

